# Neuer HTPC Zusammenbau.



## EinfallsloserNick (5. April 2012)

Hallo liebe PCgames-Community!

Ich werde mir in 1-2 Monaten einen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen und meinen 4 Jahre alten verkaufen (Intel Quad Core Q9450 @ 2.66GHz übertaktet auf 3.2GHz, Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 1GB, CORSAIR CL5 Dominator Series DDR2-Ram PC2-1066 MHz 4GB).

Ich spiele immer in einer Auflösung von 1920*1080, 60 FPS sind mir sehr wichtig.
Originale Windows 7 Home Premium CD habe ich schon.

PC kann höchstens 1.600€ kosten.

Vorläufige Konfiguration:

CPU: INTEL Core i5 - 2500k, 4x 3,30GHz, LGA1155, Boxed
(Oder eine Quad Core Ivy Bridge CPU)

Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

Board: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) *oder*
ASUS P8P67-M Pro Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) *oder*
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) *oder*
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit DDR3 8GB 2x4 PC1333 CL9-9-9-24

Grafikkarte: wird eine ASUS GTX680, evt. DCII wenn bis dahin eine erscheint. ATI ist ausgeschlossen da ich bei Desktop immer NVidia verbaue und bei meinem Laptop ATI (Mobility Radeon HD 5870). 


Festplatten (Bezüglich Festplatte habe ich weiter unten noch eine wichtige Frage):

Als Windows- & Programmplatte OCZ Agility 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
Spielefestplatte SATA 6Gb/s Seagate Barracuda 7200, 1 TB, 64MB Cache
eine Platte für Videoschnitte & Aufnahmen SATA 6Gb/s Seagate Barracuda 7200, 2 TB, 64MB Cache
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 Midi Tower, schwarz, ohne Netzteil

DVD Laufwerk: Wird von meinem alten PC übernommen.

Netzteil: Von meinem alten PC be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W 

Nun würde ich Euch gerne etwas fragen:

Kann ich mein altes Netzteil denn überhaupt noch verwenden, sprich: Kann ich damit alles obig genannte anschließen? Ich hatte zB. noch nie eine SSD Festplatte und keine Ahnung ob das alles kompatibel ist.

Ich bin für jede konstruktive Antwort sehr dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2012)

Das Netzteil reicht aus, und mit den Anschlüssen ist das kein Problem. FALLS ein Stecker fehlen sollte, kann man per Adapter nachrüsten.


ABER: was ist denn daran noch ein HTPC? ^^ Das ist eine High-End-Spielemaschine, aber doch kein HTPC... 

Und warum hast Du bei den Festplatten 2,5 Zoll genommen? dafür wirst Du dann Adapter brauchen, denn die normale Baugröße für PCs ist 3,5 Zoll. Zudem hast Du bei Festplatten keine Vorteile von vermeintlich "schnelleren" Festplatten. Nimm einfach irgendeine mit 7200 U/min, SATA 2 oder 3 und Hauptsache keine "eco" oder "green". Bei der SSD ist auch die Crucial m4 oder Smasung 830 gut, und auch hier: schau, dass Du ggf. eine Einbauschiene brauchst, falls da oder beim gehäuse keine passende dabei ist, denn auch die SSD hat ja 2,5 Zoll. 


Ansonsten ist die Graka eigentlich zu teuer, da reicht auch eine für 250€ aus und dann halt mal irgendwann in 1-2 Jahren für 100€ verkaufen, 200€ dazugeben und eine neue für 300€ holen, die dann besser sein wird als es jetzt eine GTX 680 ist. Aber wenn Du unbedingt willst, dann isses okay

Die CPU ist an sich auch zu teuer, da sie in Spielen nicht besser als ein 2500k ist - allerdings willst Du ja auch Videoediting machen, DA macht ein 2600er Sinn, aber ein 2700er? Weiß nicht, ob der dann nochmal mehr bringt. Aber so oder so: wenn Du eh schon so viel Geld ausgibst, dann nimm doch einen separaten Kühler dazu für 20-30€, der kühlt dann etwas leiser und effizienter.

Das Board ist allerdings extrem übertrieben - was versprichst Du Dir davon im Vergleich zu einem Modell für 100-120€? 

Und beim RAM nimm lieber ein Kit mit 2x4GB, DDR3-1333 - kriegst Du für 30-35€.


----------



## Shorty484 (5. April 2012)

Der i5 2500k/2600k ist beim Spielen nicht langsamer als der i7. Wie intensiv machst Du denn die Videobearbeitung? Denn da hat der i7 leichte Vorteile.

Muss es denn ein Mainboard für 250 Euro sein? Es gibt genug sehr gute Modellen für 70 - 100 Euro. z. B. das hier
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, Sockel 1155, ATX

Das Netzteil sollte reichen, solange genug SATA-Anschlüsse dran sind ist das kein Problem.

Du kannst Dir auch mal das hier durchlesen, sind gute Konfigs für jeden Geldbeutel
Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro

mist, zu spät


----------



## EinfallsloserNick (5. April 2012)

Erstmal danke für die super Antworten und die Mühe! 



Herbboy schrieb:


> warum hast Du bei den Festplatten 2,5 Zoll genommen? dafür wirst Du dann Adapter brauchen, denn die normale Baugröße für PCs ist 3,5 Zoll. Zudem hast Du bei Festplatten keine Vorteile von vermeintlich "schnelleren" Festplatten. Nimm einfach irgendeine mit 7200 U/min, SATA 2 oder 3 und Hauptsache keine "eco" oder "green". Bei der SSD ist auch die Crucial m4 oder Smasung 830 gut, und auch hier: schau, dass Du ggf. eine Einbauschiene brauchst, falls da oder beim gehäuse keine passende dabei ist, denn auch die SSD hat ja 2,5 Zoll.


Habe zweite und dritte Platte nun abgeändert, danke!




> Ansonsten ist die Graka eigentlich zu teuer, da reicht auch eine für 250€ aus und dann halt mal irgendwann in 1-2 Jahren für 100€ verkaufen, 200€ dazugeben und eine neue für 300€ holen, die dann besser sein wird als es jetzt eine GTX 680 ist. Aber wenn Du unbedingt willst, dann isses okay


Ich weiß, sie ist sehr teuer aber nach der langen Wartezeit gönne ich sie mir, lässt sich ja später bestimmt auch besser verkaufen als eine 670 Ti oder ähnliches, zumal ich unglaublich gerne in Battlefield 3 eine ~60 FPS Performance auf den höchsten Settings samt AA erleben möchte.



> Die CPU ist an sich auch zu teuer, da sie in Spielen nicht besser als ein 2500k ist - allerdings willst Du ja auch Videoediting machen, DA macht ein 2600er Sinn, aber ein 2700er? Weiß nicht, ob der dann nochmal mehr bringt. Aber so oder so: wenn Du eh schon so viel Geld ausgibst, dann nimm doch einen separaten Kühler dazu für 20-30€, der kühlt dann etwas leiser und effizienter.


Welchen Kühler würdest du empfehlen?





> Und beim RAM nimm lieber ein Kit mit 2x4GB, DDR3-1333 - kriegst Du für 30-35€.


Habe es ausgebessert, danke!




Shorty484 schrieb:


> Der i5 2500k/2600k ist beim Spielen nicht langsamer als der i7. Wie intensiv machst Du denn die Videobearbeitung? Denn da hat der i7 leichte Vorteile.


Ich betreibe schon sehr gerne und viele Videobearbeitungen (Über 200 Gameplay- & Rendervideos auf Youtube), ich denke mir auch dass das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stark happig ist aber ich möchte mich im Nachhinein nicht ärgern.



> Das Board ist allerdings extrem übertrieben - was versprichst Du Dir davon im Vergleich zu einem Modell für 100-120€?





> Muss es denn ein Mainboard für 250 Euro sein? Es gibt genug sehr gute Modellen für 70 - 100 Euro. z. B. das hier
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, Sockel 1155, ATX


Müssen natürlich nicht, doch die Asus GTX680 hat schon PCIe 3.0 und ich möchte gerne ein Mainboard dazu kaufen welches auch schon mit PCIe 3.0 ausgestattet ist. (Auch wenn man höchstwarscheinlich keinen Performance-Unterschied merken wird, aber eine gute Kombination lässt sich in 4-5 Jahren auch leichter wieder verkaufen. Sieht einfach besser aus auf dem Papier wenn GraKa und Motherboard zusammen passen).


----------



## TrinityBlade (5. April 2012)

EinfallsloserNick schrieb:


> Müssen natürlich nicht, doch die Asus GTX680 hat schon PCIe 3.0 und ich möchte gerne ein Mainboard dazu kaufen welches auch schon mit PCIe 3.0 ausgestattet ist. (Auch wenn man höchstwarscheinlich keinen Performance-Unterschied merken wird, aber eine gute Kombination lässt sich in 4-5 Jahren auch leichter wieder verkaufen. Sieht einfach besser aus auf dem Papier wenn GraKa und Motherboard zusammen passen).


Ich bezweifle, dass ein i7-2600K (bzw. i7-2700K) überhaupt auf das von dir ausgewählte Board passen würden (Sockel 1155 vs. Sockel 2011).

Wenn du unbedingt PCIe 3.0 auf dem Board willst, dann nimm eines mit Z77-Chipsatz (z.B. ASRock Z77 Pro3). Allerdings unterstützen Sandy Bridge-Prozessoren kein PCIe 3.0. Um es wirklich nutzen zu können, müsstest du also auf Ivy Bridge warten.

Beim Gehäuse solltest du dich vielleicht auch nochmal nach einer Alternative umsehen. 19,6 cm Breite könnte bei den üblichen Towerkühlern sehr knapp werden. Außerdem wäre Front-USB 3.0 bei deinem Budget sicherlich keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. April 2012)

Genau, Sandy Bridge (SA1155) und Sandy Bride-E (SA2011) haben nicht den selben Sockel. Da tuts ein normales ASROCK Pro 3 oder ein ASUS P8P67. Optimal für die Zukunft wäre natürlich ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz...nur, wie schon erwähnt, kannst du den PCI 3.0 noch nicht nutzen...(@TrinityBlade)...ob du die Karte jetzt auf PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0 betreibst, ist im Prinzip egal. In der Praxis macht das maximal 1-2FPS je nach Spiel aus.

Außerdem finde ich die Aschaffung von einem 2700K sowieso Unsinn. Der i5 2500K ist beim Zocken in etwa gleichschnell und kostet mehr als 100 (!) Euro weniger. Der einzige Vorteil vom i7 ist das Hyperthreading, das dir aber nur in bestimmten Anwendungen was bringt, Und wenn man zusätzlich HT unbedingt braucht, dann kann man sich auch nen Xeon für 200 Euro kaufen...dann hat man immernoch knapp 100 Euro gespart.
Also ganz klar entweder i5 oder Xeon...

Wenn du die "K"-Version (offener Multi) nimmst, schließe ich daraus, dass du vorhast, zu übertakten. Dafür könnte man den Mugen oder (noch besser) den Thermalright Macho nehmen...es gibt natürlich noch ähnlich gute Alternativen, z.B. die Kühler von Bequiet usw...

Zur SSD: Ich bin OCZ n bisschen misstrauisch, weil die in letzter Zeit mit ihren SSDs enorme Softwareprobleme hatten. Sieht man auch, wenn man sich die Bewertungen von Amazon oder so ansieht. Wahrscheinlich sind die Fehler jetzt weider behoben, aber ich würd auf Nummer Sicher gehen und eine von Crucial oder Samsung nehmen, die gehören zu den besten.

Ansonsten passt eig. alles. Gut, ich würd jetzt nie für ne Grafikkarte 500 Euro ausgeben, sondern mir lieber alle 1-2 Jahre den P/L-Sieger holen, davon hättest du mehr. Aber das ist deine Sache. Netzteil kannst auch weiterverwenden. Von der Leistung reichts soweiso locker und wenn irgendwelche Kabel fehlen, gibt es ja immernoch Adapter.


----------



## EinfallsloserNick (6. April 2012)

Dass PCIe 3.0 erst mit den Ivy Bridge CPUs funktioniert wusste ich nicht, vielen Dank für die Information.
Diese werden ja Ende April vorgestellt, aber einen konkreten Releasetermin gibt es wohl noch nicht und ich vermute mal dass diese bei Release preislich so überteuert bei 600-800€ liegen werden?

Nun, ich habe aufjedenfall einmal das Gehäuse abgeändert, ist nun wie empfohlen ein größeres mit USB 3.0.
Bei der SSD werde ich noch schauen was Samsung so zu bieten hat.


----------



## Zocker15xD (6. April 2012)

EinfallsloserNick schrieb:


> Dass PCIe 3.0 erst mit den Ivy Bridge CPUs funktioniert wusste ich nicht, vielen Dank für die Information.
> Diese werden ja Ende April vorgestellt, aber einen konkreten Releasetermin gibt es wohl noch nicht und ich vermute mal dass diese bei Release preislich so überteuert bei 600-800€ liegen werden?


 
Nö, nicht unbedingt.  Intel bringt mir der Ivy-Brigde keine neuen High-End-CPUs raus, sondern die neuen Reihen deri3er, i5er oder der "normalen" i7er, d.h. die werden alle höchstwahrscheinlich im Preisbereich von vllt. 150-300 Euro liegen. Eine High-End-CPU hat Intel mit dem i7 3930/60X ja erst rausgebracht.^^

Ich würd auf jeden Fall mal ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz nehmen, dann kannst du vom i7 ja immernoch auf die Ivy Bridge umrüsten, falls nötig. 

EDIT: http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-04/sieben-ivy-bridge-fuer-den-desktop-ab-23.-april/


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2012)

PCI3.0 bringt in der Tat noch nix, selbst bei PCI2.0 hat es Jahre gedauert, bis man mal wirklich einen Unterschied hatte. Deswegen brauchst Du also auf kenen Fall auch noch sogar auf eine Ivy Bridge zu warten.... warten würde ich eher einfach nur um zu schauen, was sich bei Release von Ivy Bridge dann in Preis-Leistung allgemein tut. PCI3.0 kannst Du natürlich trotzdem nehmen, aber da gibt es viel günstigere Boards.

Ein "sehr gutes" Board für neu über 250€ verkauft sich natürlich später für mehr Geld als eines für 120€, aber: grad weil die Board in Sachen Leistung quasi keinen Unterschied haben ab ca 80€, wirst beim gebrauchten Verkauf des "Edel-Boards"  trotzdem einen sehr großen Abschlag im Vergleich zum Neupreis hinnehmen müssen. Sicher mind 50% weniger als den Neupreis bekommen, also mind 120-140€ "Verlust". Allein für dieses "Verlustgeld" kriegst Du aber auch jetzt schon andere Modelle, die auch PCI3.0 haben und die effektiv nicht schlechter sind als eines für 250€. Du wirst also bei einem Weiterverkauf für das EdelBoard mehr Geld bekommen, hast aber vorher auch VIEL mehr ausgegeben und somit einen größeren Verlust... 

Früher war das auch nochmal anders, da hatten sehr teure Boatrd wirklich auch relevante Vorteile, auch beim Übertakten waren die deutlich besser als günstige - aber heutzutage kannst Du selbst mit einem 100€-Modell sehr gut übertakten.


----------



## EinfallsloserNick (11. April 2012)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder.
Ich habe mich entschieden PCIe 3.0 wohl doch zu vernachlässigen, zudem werde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die INTEL Core i5 - 2500k, 4x 3,30GHz, LGA1155 CPU kaufen. Als CPU Kühler nehme ich warscheinlich Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B.

Bei dem Motherboard bin ich mir noch unsicher, ich finde das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) sehr interessant wegen den SATA 6Gb/s & den vielen USB-Anschlüssen doch da verstehe ich noch eine Sache bezüglich SATA 3 & Netzteil nicht:

Kann ich mit meinem be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile von SATA-3 / SATA 6G / SATA-600 überhaupt nutzen? Weil ich werde ja vermutlich Adapterkabel brauchen? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2012)

PCIe 3.0 kannst du getrost ignorieren, in der letzten c't war ein Artikel + Benchmark drin. 
*Sehr* ernüchternd. Vllt. mag ja noch was kommen ... nur in naher und mittelfristiger Zukunft wird das wenig Sinn machen.

Mal davon ab, dass das Netzteil nichts mit SATA Geschwindigkeit zutun hat, sondern die Stromstecker *immer* gleich sind:
Ich würde von be quiet! die Finger lassen. Privat, im Bekanntenkreis und hier in der Kanzlei sind die be quiet! Netzteile alle Reihenweise ausgestiegen.

Ich selbst habe auch einen i7 2600K und ein Enermax Gold Netzteil: kann ich nur empfehlen, wobei 650 Watt für diesen PC *viel zu viel* ist. 

Ich habe das Enermax Modu87+ Netzteil 500 Watt, "leider" bekommt man ja die effizienten Netzteile nur mit solch hoher Wattzahl. 

Verbaut habe ich besagten i7 2600K ( übertaktet mit 4x 4.3Ghz unter Last ), 8GB RAM, drei Festplatten + eine SSD, 570 GTX. Bislang ist das Netzteil noch nicht an seine Grenzen gekommen.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde von be quiet! die Finger lassen. Privat, im Bekanntenkreis und hier in der Kanzlei sind die be quiet! Netzteile alle Reihenweise ausgestiegen.
> ...


 Gab es da nicht bei einer bestimmten Serie einen Produktionsfehler, der aber beseitigt wurde? Ich meine ich hätte da mal was zu den Be Quiet Netzteilen gelesen, ist aber glaube ich schon ein Jahr her.


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht bei einer bestimmten Serie einen Produktionsfehler, der aber beseitigt wurde? Ich meine ich hätte da mal was zu den Be Quiet Netzteilen gelesen, ist aber glaube ich schon ein Jahr her.


Also ich hab in der zweiten Hälfte 2011 allein fünf Bürorechner gehabt, die von heute auf morgen ausgestiegen sind. Die Kollegen haben den PC zum Feierabend runtergefahren und nächsten Morgen gab der PC keinen Mucks mehr von sich.

Netzteil gewechselt und schon lief der Rechner wieder.

Es waren "normale" 350 Watt be quiet! Netzteile. Da mir in meinem privaten Rechner aber in den letzten vier Jahren auch zwei Netzteile, u.a. ein modulares NT, ausgestiegen sind, lass ich von der Firma be quiet! die Finger.


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. April 2012)

Es ist in diesem Fall doch vollkommen egal, ob be quiet! was taugt oder nicht, denn schließlich will der TE das Netzteil nicht neu kaufen, sondern von seinem alten PC übernehmen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

Ja, das liegt an dem BQT-Bug. Aber wenn sein Netzteil bis jetzt einwandtfrei gelaufen ist, könnte er ja Glück haben und sein Netzteil ist nicht betroffen.


----------



## EinfallsloserNick (11. April 2012)

Ja, wie schon erwähnt übernehme ich das Netzteil von meinem momentanen PC, ich kann aber auch bestätigen dass das Netzteil schon einmal abgeraucht und dank Garantie gratis ausgetauscht wurde. Das passierte aber ungefähr 2009 und das Ersatznetzteil läuft bis heute tadellos.

Ich bräuchte dann eigentlich nur noch Tipps in Sachen Motherboard bzw. ob man das ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) mit gutem Gewissen kaufen kann und das was taugt da es im Prinzip alles hat was ich möchte (viele USB Anschlüsse, 3x Sata 3, gut overclockempfänglich?).


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. April 2012)

Natürlich. Man muss natürlich nicht dieses hier nehmen. Es gibt auch noch billigere Boards, die dann nur 2xSATA3 haben und den Prozessor halt 50 oder 100 Mhz niedriger stabil takten können wie das hier, aber wenn es dir gefällt, kannst dus ruhig nehmen. Soo viel mehr kostet es ja auch nicht...


----------

